# Best spot for TOCC gel badge?



## shaunhutchinson

Now the car is polished and cleaned (outside) It is time for me to think about where to pin the wee gel badge that I got with my TOCC membership. Were to put it&#8230; under the Quattro badge on the back? Under the TT badge? So many places.

All suggestions welcome. Pictures even better


----------



## missbonny

Mine on the rear 

Only put it there to cover a scratch, haha, but I like it there...


----------



## shaunhutchinson

missbonny said:


> Mine on the rear
> 
> Only put it there to cover a scratch, haha, but I like it there...


Hey! That's cool. I like the vinyl in the back window too


----------



## missbonny

Thanks... It looks like they are meant to be there, and I like that.... Subtle but effective lol...


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

I'd say window sticker 'yes', gel badge 'no' - adding badges to the number Audi already have on there looks a bit naff IMHO (Especially if its right below the quattro badge without any space - _ugggh!)_

But if you must put it on I'd say on the tailgate, above the 'quattro' sticker but aligned with the bottom of the tailgate Audi rings. And the metal badges they sell/used to sell in the TTOC shop would look better too.

With all things TT styling, I like to ask myself - _what would Audi do?_


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have mine on the bottom right corner of my number plates front and rear


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Reg Plate surround. I Don't like sticking things on paintwork.








Hoggy.


----------



## Duggy

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> I'd say window sticker 'yes', gel badge 'no' - adding badges to the number Audi already have on there looks a bit naff IMHO (Especially if its right below the quattro badge without any space - _ugggh!)_
> 
> But if you must put it on I'd say on the tailgate, above the 'quattro' sticker but aligned with the bottom of the tailgate Audi rings. And the metal badges they sell/used to sell in the TTOC shop would look better too.
> 
> With all things TT styling, I like to ask myself - _what would Audi do?_


Just bin it and buy a TTOC plate surround 



John


----------



## jamman

I have my TTOC badge inserted in my anus and it gives me a reassuring nudge whenever I sit down.


----------



## Skeee




----------



## tonksy26

The bin


----------



## shaunhutchinson

I take it there are a couple who are not big fans of the gel badge then - LOL :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

shaunhutchinson said:


> I take it there are a couple who are not big fans of the gel badge then - LOL :lol:


Hi, Some say anything just to be different. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Hoggy said:


> shaunhutchinson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I take it there are a couple who are not big fans of the gel badge then - LOL :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Some say anything just to be different. :roll:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

LOL... yeah. They're cool!

I managed to lose my vinyl sticker. You know how I can get another one?


----------



## Lollypop86

TTOC Shop

J
xx


----------



## Eadon

Not a fan of the gel badge.. maybe one for the toolbox.

I prefer the window stickers


----------



## shaunhutchinson

I actually really like the gel badge, just cant decide where to put it. If I didn't have a Quattro the rear would be a great place to to put it to visually create some balance with the TT badge.

I like the window sticker centred at the rear so might go with that and some plate holders. Dunno!


----------



## Eadon

Thats where i have mine, looks good there


----------



## Rs adam

Iv put mine on my bt openreach work van haha makes it look slighty better  !


----------



## MichaelAC

Interesting, I've just rejoined so have also just got my badge through the post. My first thoughts were not really keen on putting it on and like you couldn't think of where to put it. I think it would look good on a red or black TT so you're OK but not so good on mine. However, seeing it on the rear number plate I may have a look in the morning and consider that. The window one I have decided will go centre top of the rear window, of course 

Adam, good idea on the van, bring some style to Openreach and may make the van go quicker too........ :lol:


----------



## Fizzleh

forehead


----------



## MichaelAC

Fizzleh said:


> forehead


Dammit!! I was just going to say that :x


----------



## audimad

In the bin as it has been spelt wrong. :lol:


----------



## shaunhutchinson

It's been a while but finally I'm repping the TTOC badge on the Wee Beastie. Not the gel badge but when I cleaned my mancave out yesterday and found my TTOC sticker, the one I wanted to use in the first place. So after giving the old 8n a wash, wax and shine I thought it about time to pop on the old club sticker before I loose it again. LOL! Went for centre rear window. Looks very cool.


----------



## Fisher4772

Are the TTOC badges available ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Fisher4772 said:


> Are the TTOC badges available ?


Yes they are available in the club shop www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------

